# Red foot looks like eyes watering



## Newbietortowner (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi all, I got my first tortoise a small red foot off craiglist about 2/3 weeks ago. I noticed him rubbing at his face and yesterday I would swear it looked like tears, like crying. Can anyone provide some insight? Is it something I should treat? Or something I just need to watch?


----------



## tortdad (Jul 16, 2014)

What does his enclosure look like and what is the humidity level? Red foots like it warm and humid. Your symptoms could be caused by conditions that are too dry or it could be the start of An ocular infection. Show some pics of the cage and let us know the humidity level.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 16, 2014)

Tearing is often a sign of dehydration. I suspect that.


----------



## tortdad (Jul 16, 2014)

Do you soak it everyday


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 16, 2014)

It sometimes means overheating too. They let out tears to cool their skin.

Can we have more info on how you have the tortoise set up?


----------



## Newbietortowner (Jul 16, 2014)

I have one of those basking bulbs 130 watts with UVB UVA about 18" from the hide. I can get temps and humidity levels when I get home. I've been misting his set up several times a day until it reaches 80%. I got a Vicks warm humidifier in the mail yesterday. I'm going to try to rig it to hold the humidity more constant. There's no discharge, it just looked like crying and I wanted to ask what I should do differently. Should I use hydroballs? I


----------



## Newbietortowner (Jul 16, 2014)

No I haven't been soaking daily, should I try soaking him when I get home? I got a tub for him bc I was told they hold the humidity the best. Should I use more moss and no bark? It's the repti bark by zoo med


----------



## Newbietortowner (Jul 16, 2014)

The hide is the brown shell


----------



## Newbietortowner (Jul 16, 2014)

I just took my temp and it's at 81.5 on the hot side at ground level and the shell hide could get him to 82 and the cool side about 76. The humidity is at 40% between sprays and 81% afterwards. We've been misting twice a day. I also soaked him in a tad of water. I'm attaching photos of the lil one


----------



## tortdad (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes, soak him everyday and see if you can find a way to keep the humidity constant.


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 17, 2014)

Good info, good info.....


----------



## Newbietortowner (Jul 17, 2014)

I haven't noticed any more tears. I soaked him yesterday and today. I'm not sure that warm humidifier is gonna work. It's more like steam! I'm going to look into a fogger and try to set up a mister system.


----------



## tortdad (Jul 18, 2014)

Glad that he seams to be doing better. Soak soak and then soak again. I don't think you needs both a fogger and misting system; that would be too wet. If you find a way to completely enclose the box it will hold humidity without a fogger.


----------

